# Cloth Filters



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Does anyone use cloth filters? Either as a taste preference or for sustainability reasons?

I have seen these for the Clever Dripper:

https://coffeesock.com/ [You can also get them on Amazon UK for less]

https://www.theclothfilter.co.uk/

UK Based, but more limited range (no No.6 if you want to try to 'max out' the capacity of the large CD)

If they have no detrimental impact on flavour (I know, almost impossible to confirm given personal preference/ taste buds etc etc) I might be inclined to get a couple purely to save throwing so much in the bin.


----------

